# Suggestions for PR (PLeeeaaaasseee)



## premin78 (Dec 8, 2010)

Please suggest a way to come to NZ and apply for a PR. I am 36 with a wife of 32 and a son of 8 years. Am into family businesses since graduation in commerce since 15 years
Please suggest some short or long course for me that would help me get a PR subsequently as I do not qualify for any of the skilled class from the ISSL and TSSL.
Can anybody also suggest me about the Entreprenuer class visa and how much capital is to be invested and other formalities involved.
It'll be of a very great help and thank you

:ranger::confused2::eyebrows:


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi there. Just wanted to say hello and welcome to the NZ part of the site, hopefully someone can come along and tell you something about the Entrepreneur class visa. 

Good luck.


----------

